# Converting Bolt OTA to CableCARD



## sacosta (Dec 29, 2019)

Is it possible to make a Bolt OTA work with a cablecard? I’m giving up on OTA due to horrible pixelation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sacosta said:


> Is it possible to make a Bolt OTA work with a cablecard? I'm giving up on OTA due to horrible pixelation.


What does Diagnostics show for Signal % and SNR for any channel?


----------



## sacosta (Dec 29, 2019)

I actually have a problem with having too strong of a signal in my area. I’m very close to the broadcast antennas, and the TiVo tuners are notorious about not being able to deal with channel cross interference. I’ve tried attenuators, and every antenna position possible. The pixilation is not fixable. I’m going to subscribe to basic cable. I like the TiVo DVR and would like to continue using it instead of Spectrum’s DVR, but I own a Bolt OTA and if I have to buy another TiVo just to use a cablecard, then I’ll just use Spectrum’s DVR. Can I just install a PCMT-134-02- L-D-RA-03-SL adapter into the Bolt OTA and install a cablecard?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sacosta said:


> Can I just install a PCMT-134-02- L-D-RA-03-SL adapter into the Bolt OTA and install a cablecard?


I don't have a Bolt, but have installed that item in a Roamio. You may get more feedback during the week.


----------



## sacosta (Dec 29, 2019)

Just to close this out. I have discovered that the Bolt OTA doesn’t have the proper hardware to support a cablecard, so it cannot be converted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayoverpar1 (May 19, 2017)

sacosta said:


> Just to close this out. I have discovered that the Bolt OTA doesn't have the proper hardware to support a cablecard, so it cannot be converted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are plenty of good used Bolt's available for around $50, or less. I picked a Bolt on Facebook Marketplace for $40 and am using with Spectrum. Set up with Spectrum was super easy as they only use cable cards in my area. I'm actually looking at buying another unit to have as a parts machine.


----------



## Sneezy58 (Feb 15, 2018)

sacosta said:


> I actually have a problem with having too strong of a signal in my area. I'm very close to the broadcast antennas, and the TiVo tuners are notorious about not being able to deal with channel cross interference. I've tried attenuators, and every antenna position possible. The pixilation is not fixable. I'm going to subscribe to basic cable. I like the TiVo DVR and would like to continue using it instead of Spectrum's DVR, but I own a Bolt OTA and if I have to buy another TiVo just to use a cablecard, then I'll just use Spectrum's DVR. Can I just install a PCMT-134-02- L-D-RA-03-SL adapter into the Bolt OTA and install a cablecard?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When i first got my OTA Bolt, Spectrum customer service claimed not to know what that was. I had to educate them. Even had to explain to service tecnicians what to do. Four cablecards later, I dumped the cablecard. You are better off getting the Spectrum App. I use it with my SMART TV and also with ROKU. Downside to the app is you can only record up to 50 hrs. So you end up watching what you record more frequently. My Tivo is failing me so I record the channels on the Spectrum app that Tivo will no longer pick up. Works for me now. I won't be buying another Tivo after this.


----------



## Wayoverpar1 (May 19, 2017)

Sneezy58 said:


> When i first got my OTA Bolt, Spectrum customer service claimed not to know what that was. I had to educate them. Even had to explain to service tecnicians what to do. Four cablecards later, I dumped the cablecard. You are better off getting the Spectrum App. I use it with my SMART TV and also with ROKU. Downside to the app is you can only record up to 50 hrs. So you end up watching what you record more frequently. My Tivo is failing me so I record the channels on the Spectrum app that Tivo will no longer pick up. Works for me now. I won't be buying another Tivo after this.


I don't understand what Spectrum would have to do with an OTA Tivo? All that's required is an active Tivo subscription and an over the air antenna. Cable cards are only used when you have cable service, not for over the air units. I ran my Bolt for almost 8 months OTA before switching to Spectrum.


----------



## Sneezy58 (Feb 15, 2018)

Wayoverpar1 said:


> I don't understand what Spectrum would have to do with an OTA Tivo? All that's required is an active Tivo subscription and an over the air antenna. Cable cards are only used when you have cable service, not for over the air units. I ran my Bolt for almost 8 months OTA before switching to Spectrum.


Some people still prefer to receive cable thru a cable card installed in the tivo bolt. The cable card is provided, installed and configured by a cable vompany. This allows tivo users to record their cable tv shows on the tivo instead of the standard dvr provided by their cable company. The person in the post i responded to has Spectrum in their area as I do and Tivo provides a product for that reason.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Sneezy58 said:


> Some people still prefer to receive cable thru a cable card installed in the tivo bolt. The cable card is provided, installed and configured by a cable vompany. This allows tivo users to record their cable tv shows on the tivo instead of the standard dvr provided by their cable company. The person in the post i responded to has Spectrum in their area as I do and Tivo provides a product for that reason.


OK, but the *OTA* Bolt you mentioned in a previous post can't be used with cable. It lacks a CableCard slot. I think you meant just a plain, regular Bolt. But I believe when you say Spectrum tech. support has no clue.

With earlier OTA Tivos, you could buy the CableCard slot and solder it onto the board, converting an OTA Tivo into a regular Tivo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BobCamp1 said:


> With earlier OTA Tivos, you could buy the CableCard slot and solder it onto the board, converting an OTA Tivo into a regular Tivo.


I have an OTA Roamio. The cable card bracket is simply plugged into the motherboard and four screws can be used to hold it down. They are not needed, but they are supplied. The new "OTA" models don't have the associated support hardware or the option to choose cable. I don't think they have the needed MoCA hardware either.


----------

